# Towing Mirrors For Tundra



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

What are you other Tundra owners doing for towing mirrors?

Vern


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure about that specific TV, but you can't go wrong with McKesh.

http://www.hensleymfg.com/mckeshmirrors.html


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

It may be the same deal with your Tundra as our 4Runner. Nobody makes custom mirrors for them. (Toyota is the red-headed step-child) I had to resort to using these cheesy clip-on kind that are sold at Camping World, as well as other places. Believe it or not, they actually work, though the wind tends to move them a little. At least they haven't blown off yet.










Bob


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

I have the same cheezy mirrors. They work but I'd drop them in a heartbeat if someone ( maybe me ) made something better.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Vern,

I used the same mirrors as Bob on our Caravan pulling the Coleman. Not what I wanted, until an old camping 'salt' came up and suggested how much I would appreciate them when I hit a bird at 65MPH.

It seems he had had a set of the fancy slide on mirror extensions on his rig, and hit a bird with one of them at speed... ripped the extension AND the factory power/heated mirror right off the vehicle!









After that, I really found that the strap-ons worked pretty well.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not sure about that specific TV, but you can't go wrong with McKesh.
> 
> http://www.hensleymfg.com/mckeshmirrors.html
> [snapback]84749[/snapback]​


Puff & 1stStar will be getting their new eyes this week! Spring IS coming!!!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I drive an '06 Tundra Dcab and use the McKesh mirrors. I have mirrors on both sides. very easy for on and off and a quality build. BUT..... for the life of me I cannot get the passenger side mirror to give me any real useful vision. The round convex mirror is great. They are quality no doubt. I'm going to call Hensley/McKesh this week and discuss my situation with them.

One more thing.... no vibration. Fairly expensive but worth the $$$$

Rayman


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I had a set of the CIPA slip-on's and they really didn't extend far enough out for my "visual" comfort. Finally bought a set of the McKesh's and the improvement is well worth the cost.







About the only thing I can't see is the license plate on the trailer!


----------

